# Orient blue dial mako on bracelet



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

I've a real hankering for one of these at the moment.

Would prefer box and papers and all the bracelet links as I've got big wrists. :biggrin:

Anybody got one for sale?

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Bump for the evening lads and lasses logging on.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

One week later and the urge is still as strong for one of these. :naughty:

Anyone?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

ebay have some brand new £126...


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

relaxer7 said:


> ebay have some brand new £126...


 + £50 postage or import charges some listings


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks, I've seen the listings but I rarely buy anything off ebay. I simply don't trust most sellers, and the postage etc is costly.


----------

